
Study: Strong net neutrality rules could cost you $84 a year or more in new fees - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/12/01/study-strong-net-neutrality-rules-could-cost-you-84-a-year-or-more-in-new-fees/
======
bediger4000
$84/yera to be free of subtle corporate "guidance", and the stupidity that
would come from walled garden "internet"? Also new startups services would be
available faster than lumbering dinosaurs like Cox, Comcast, Centurylink and
Verizon could provide, supposing they could even think of a new service? I'll
take the $84/year in fees, thank you very much.

